# Mexican Ag Quaffer



## johnw (13/10/09)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest an AG recipe for a corona/cerveza type beer. Something thin bodied, not huge in flavour. 

Its for a camping trip over Chirstmas, nothing like knocking back a few of these styled beers when the suns out. 

DrinkBeer


----------



## Jimmeh (13/10/09)

maybe something like

4.5kg Pilsner malt
Chinook @ 60mins for ~20ibu's (the chinook would add a nice slight citrus flavour to it)

mash low @ 64/65 to get a really low final gravity & clean, dry finish

Safale US-05 yeast

O.G 1.046


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

Try 

Wey Pils 80-85%
Polenta/rice 10-15%
make up OG with Sugaz/Dex

OG around 1.050

Mash low 64-65C

Hop with a noble hop like Hallertau Mittlefrueh.

Swiss lager and try to attenuate it all the way out for a nice dry finish.

Chap Chap


----------



## johnw (13/10/09)

With the rice, would i be using say sunbeam white rice? Same with polenta, from a pack sold at Coles/Woolies?


----------



## daemon (13/10/09)

Depending on what you're looking for out of the beer, I made a lower alcohol (3%) beer recently that's still got some flavour to it yet still very quaffable. The low alcohol means I can enjoy a few of them and still be able to drive and it beats the pants of any commercial light beer. 

Otherwise, the advise above looks good however I'd give the Galaxy hops a try. You could also use a lager yeast if you have a fermentation fridge, otherwise US-05 @ 17-18c produces a clean enough beer. 

I also had great feedback from my Sticks and Stones brew by many non-craftbrew drinkers. It's very refreshing and has enough flavour to enjoy it as well. At a family BBQ a 19L keg managed to evaporate in 1.5 hours, first time I've had to line up to get a drink of my own beer as well!


----------



## brettprevans (13/10/09)

glacier hops for mexican beers :super:


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

DrinkBeer said:


> With the rice, would i be using say sunbeam white rice? Same with polenta, from a pack sold at Coles/Woolies?




Home brand rice or polenta will do. I use Aldi because I am a tight-wad and no one will ever know the difference... h34r:


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

Brewed this one for my son in law in Feb, he's a Corona drinker and loved it. However at an OG of 1050 you might want to halve the quantitiy of rice for a quaffer:

4000 BB Galaxy 
1000 rice (ALDI) 

90 mins 66 degrees

20g of Chinook but Galena would be better - no point late hopping, they don't.

90 mins

500g Chinese Maltose rice syrup into fermenter, otherwise a tin of Lyles Golden Syrup

US-05 at 17 degrees.

The stuff in the bottles is mine, I had to drink the Corona to get the empties <_<


----------



## DKS (13/10/09)

BribieG said:


> Brewed this one for my son in law in Feb, he's a Corona drinker and loved it. However at an OG of 1050 you might want to halve the quantitiy of rice for a quaffer:
> 
> 4000 BB Galaxy
> 1000 rice (ALDI)
> ...





Something like this would be good. Single addition, would be my choice, nothing late,and err on the side of " less is better ". 
I was looking at recipes last night and noticed there is a liquid cerveza ( mexican lager at least)yeast available . Something to consider for that extra authentic something. 
mmmm! not sold on the golden syrup though, but the rice is the go.
. 
Daz


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

Not an expert but for cerveza/corn beer style wouldn't you go for corn (eg polenta as suggested earlier)?

The rice probably has a similar but not identical effect.

@bribie - have you tried mashing rice instead of using the syrup in the same recipe and if so how did they compare? Would you consider using polenta for further comparison?

My main interest is due to wanting to brew an AG TsingTsao clone in the near future. Did an extract once - put a load of cloudy starch in there using rice flour but she came out drinkable. Looking at improving on that effort somewhat now though.


----------



## johnw (13/10/09)

Is there a liquid yeast alternative or is the consensus that US-05 would be the way to go, considering i dont have a fermentation fridge but can control temps to some extent.


----------



## Screwtop (13/10/09)

Click Search, click More Search Options

Keyword to search for "Corona" member "Zwickel" and Sow Results as Posts, for a good recipe and lots to learn.

Screwy


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/09)

I've used Polenta in similar recipes but with New Zealand hops and they turn out ok but I find the polenta gives a more grainy taste that seems to go better in true ales. I like that rice syrup which I add directly into the fermenter as it has a fragrant malty flavour of its own.

After a long period trialling everything from Morgans lager yeast to w-34/70 to Steam Beer Lager yeast to Swiss Lager yeast and months spent lagering and cold conditioning, I have come to the personal conclusion that US-05 fermented cool in a 'fake lager' and given a good cold crash produces something so similar to a lager, in quaffing brews like Aussie Standards, Cervezas etc that I can't be arsed to tie up a fridge for three months for a batch I am going to swill in two weeks. 

If I ever get a huge fridge like Sully's ex commercial glass fronted monster, or a small cold room, then I'll experiment with the finest Bohemian Pilseners, but till then I come back to US-05 again and again. :icon_cheers:



Edit: of course I should have remembered that I have a version on tap at the moment with the 500g only of rice and a tub of the syrup, but all Green Bullet with 3 additions. And US 05. Use some Galena hops and I suppose you would be pretty close:


----------



## manticle (13/10/09)

So you reckon a decent tsing tsao clone could be made using 05? Weather's warming up a bit so I may have to give it a shot. How about the rice mash vs rice syrup thing though?


----------



## chappo1970 (13/10/09)

US05 is great clean and crisp for a fake lager.

More authenic maybe go 2274PC wyeast? I haven't used it but reading up on it sounds like it would be my choice.

Hops Galena is the go. Again only used then once and to be honest I wasn't overly fussed with them but I think they would suit this style.

Chap Chap


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/09)

Chappo said:


> Home brand rice or polenta will do. I use Aldi because I am a tight-wad and no one will ever know the difference... h34r:



Of course it will chap chap, it all comes from the same place anyway!

You really need to thin these kind of beers out with neutral adjunct and rice is the perfect option. corn would be next but that imparts cornyness... yep, cornyness. with polenta you have the benifit of dumping it directly into your mash tun, with rice you need to preboil it unfortunatly.

shoot for 20% of your grist and a simple single 60 min bittering addition to 20IBU~.


----------



## DKS (13/10/09)

DrinkBeer said:


> Is there a liquid yeast alternative or is the consensus that US-05 would be the way to go, considering i dont have a fermentation fridge but can control temps to some extent.




There is a liquid mexican lager yeats named in beersmith as W/Labs 940, which was my ref in last post. Sorry if misled, (going from memery last night,) but im not sure if its available in Aust.
Daz


----------



## Nick JD (13/10/09)

How complex are the sugaz from rice? What do the enzymes break it into? 

Is it as neutral as dextrose?


----------



## Fourstar (13/10/09)

Nick JD said:


> How complex are the sugaz from rice? What do the enzymes break it into?
> 
> Is it as neutral as dextrose?



I find rice to be very neutral, as for what its broken into?!? glucose or converted into maltose/maltotriose even?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/6/10)

I suppose I'm continuing this thread and/or bumping it.

Rice - what does it impart flavourwise? If nothing, why not dextrose - after all these beers need thinning anyway.

Other question - what about Nottingham (Danstar) Ale Yeast? It seems to have low temp tolerance (even in winter, inside a house in Qld is unlikely to drop below 14 degrees, though I have a cellar that does, if required), highly attenuating (therefore dry, as the style requires) and extremely neutral in terms of flavour imparted.

Just trying to collate a cerveza recipe, to be put down in the next week or two, for storage and summer drinking. :chug:


----------



## Fourstar (7/6/10)

Rice _does _add flavour, an organic compound found in rice is also found as a flavour complent of malted barley, it's what give that 'nutty' component. 

The difference between using dextrose and rice is the starch in the rice gets converted to MALTOSE (glucose-glucose chain) by the Alpha and Beta Amylase. Where as using dextrose you end up with a glucose-fructose chain, this gets metabolised differently by the yeast resulting in different flavours in your final product and different effects on body and attenuation.


----------



## under (7/6/10)

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Adjunct 'R' Us
Brewer: Dazza
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 27.70 L
Estimated OG: 1.042 SG
Estimated Color: 5.4 EBC
Estimated IBU: 15.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 71.42 % 
0.95 kg Maize, Flaked (Thomas Fawcett) (3.9 EBC) Grain 22.62 % 
0.25 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 5.95 % 
25.00 gm Liberty [4.50 %] (90 min) (First Wort Hop) Hops 15.2 IBU


----------



## under (7/6/10)

The flaked maize can be subbed for instant polenta. And the rice is just rice boiled for conversion then chucked in to the mash.

Single bittering addition. You can use magnum, norther brewer, galena or whatever you got. Bitter to 15-20 IBU. 

Ferment with 05 or S189. 2 weeks primary, keg 10 days CC. 

This will be better than any corona.


----------



## Bribie G (7/6/10)

I have just finished a keg of cream ale made with Rice, Pils malt and used Galena hops, which are the hop used in Corona. Despite the use of US-05 it's come out really 'lagery' - I'd really recommend the Galena, added 20 grams at the beginning of the boil but there's still a heap of hop character.

Edit: it's the one on the right. The one on the left is a Pilsener type lager.
Geniune recycled BribieG photo: 








Edit edit: the creamy foamy head, and a lot of the smoooothness, comes from 330g Carapils in the mash.


----------



## raven19 (7/6/10)

Another thread here that may be of interest also. :icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (7/6/10)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I suppose I'm continuing this thread and/or bumping it.
> 
> Rice - what does it impart flavourwise? If nothing, why not dextrose - after all these beers need thinning anyway.
> 
> ...



Think you'll find that most Cerveza (i.e. Corona, Sol, Pacifico) clones use rice, not corn for the most part. Rice/rice syrup adds some mild body without affecting the overall flavour mix as it is very neutral. Dunno about using Corn, and would have thought bucketloads of dex would affect flavour more than adding rice as it has a more noticeable flavour.

In terms of clone recipes written by authors in the US, the ones I've seen in books like 'US Clone Brews' and 'Beer Captured', and mags like BYO mainly use pils, carapils (if you want more body- none if you want thin), galena hops, and rice. Glacier is also sometimes utilised as this hop imparts a citrus/lemony character. The main hop of the commercial Corona beer is Galena as has been mentioned, which gives the beer it's bite, and the majority of these recipes (as well as the commercial examples) utilise a clean lager yeast. This is why folks here are supporting a neutral ale yeast like US-05 for those that can't get lager temps. But alternately you could get a high temp lager-style yeast like California lager (Wyeast 2112) and it will brew between 14-20 degrees and still give you that clean lager characteristic you'll miss with US-05.

An English Ale yeast like Nottingham I think would wind up too fruity and estery for the style - particularly if brewed around 22 degrees, but if a fruity cerveza and not a clean watery one like the original is what you're chasing then go for it - there's no rules in the brewshed!  

Hopper.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (15/6/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Think you'll find that most Cerveza (i.e. Corona, Sol, Pacifico) clones use rice, not corn for the most part. Rice/rice syrup adds some mild body without affecting the overall flavour mix as it is very neutral. Dunno about using Corn, and would have thought bucketloads of dex would affect flavour more than adding rice as it has a more noticeable flavour.
> 
> In terms of clone recipes written by authors in the US, the ones I've seen in books like 'US Clone Brews' and 'Beer Captured', and mags like BYO mainly use pils, carapils (if you want more body- none if you want thin), galena hops, and rice. Glacier is also sometimes utilised as this hop imparts a citrus/lemony character. The main hop of the commercial Corona beer is Galena as has been mentioned, which gives the beer it's bite, and the majority of these recipes (as well as the commercial examples) utilise a clean lager yeast. This is why folks here are supporting a neutral ale yeast like US-05 for those that can't get lager temps. But alternately you could get a high temp lager-style yeast like California lager (Wyeast 2112) and it will brew between 14-20 degrees and still give you that clean lager characteristic you'll miss with US-05.
> 
> ...



All the research I've done says that Nottingham is the least fruity of any top fermenting yeast, and has a minimal flavour, comparative to any other non-lager yeast - the closest to getting a lager without one.

At any rate, went with:

4kg Barret Burston Pilsner Malt
1kg Rice
15g Nelson Sauvin Hops at 38m
15g Nelson Sauvin Hops at 15m
15g Saaz at Flameout

So it was kinda like make it light, but fruiter. I can tell you the smell that comes from the fermenter produced by Nelson Sauvin is amazing - definately a hop that gets a repeat run in my brewing, I think. :lol:


----------



## HoppingMad (15/6/10)

I should qualify my earlier comments about many beers in the cerveza style using Galena. 
After a bit of digging around some published clone recipes (from the Szamatulski Books) 
I've discovered that many use Tettnanger (bittering/flavour) & Saaz (flavour/aroma) together or tett straight through.

These include:
Cristal - Cuba
Noche Buena - Mexico
Cerveza Imperial - Costa Rica
Dos Equis- Mexico

Some South American Beers also utilise Hallertau and Styrian Goldings too - but it is striking the number using Tett & Saaz.

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## Screwtop (16/6/10)

BribieG said:


> Galena hops, which are the hop used in Corona.




Making Zwickels clone in a week. Are you sure of this Bribie ? It's packaged in clear glass!

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Acasta (11/7/10)

Just a quick question on how to use the rice? Thanks.


----------



## Bribie G (11/7/10)

According to Craftbrewer it's the hop of Corona - actually tastes the genuine deal if you force yourself to drink a Corona.

With the rice you just cook it to a runny mush and stir into mash at mash temp. American breweries add it in at boiling temperatures "cooker mash" but it's a bugger to try and calculate the temps at home. I've more or less got it down to adding 8 litres of boiling cooker mash (maize or rice) to a 'normal' BIAB mash of 28 L at 62 degrees but that's taken a year of hit and miss, so best to stick to just adding it at mash temp.  

I mash for 90 mins to ensure good conversion.


----------



## Screwtop (11/7/10)

To save people searching for Zwickel's Corona Recipe........Here is what I made.

Zwickel's Corona

Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.19 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 6.0 EBC
Estimated IBU: 14.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 84.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes


3.00 kg Pilsner Malt 
1.00 kg Corn, Flaked
0.50 kg Rice
13.00 gm Horizon 2006 (Age adjusted) [8.30 %] (60 min Hops 14.0 IBU 
4000ml Starter Pilsen Lager (Wyeast Labs #2007) 


Zwickel's Notes:
------
Mash in the pilsener malt at around 35C, take 12l of water
meanwhile boil the Corn and Rice with ~6l of water for about 15min.
add the boiling pulp into the mash, so youll achieve around 65 to 68C
keep it at this temp for around 2 hours, yeah it will need that long time to convert all the starch.
Stir well all the time. After 2 hours heat it up to 78C and mashout 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Didn't think it would work on my system so this is how I did it.

Mash 
Boil Rice and Corn in 7.00 L of water for 20 min
10 min Mash In 52.0 C Add 12.00 L of water at 58.0 C 
Add boiling cereal to mash tun
120 min Sacch Rest 66.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Heat to 77.0 C 

2 Hour mash, all worked well hit temps and targets, 84% efficiency and tastes well.... similar to a Corona........yippee! Brewed it for a neighbour.


----------



## rendo (11/7/10)

Holy crap BG, you dont want to knock over that poor laptop onto your beer!!!

US-05....I still havent brewed with it yet. Done a kinda fake lager with 514 and it was NICE. I am using WLP830 at the moment, but either my next brew or the one after will be a US-05 fake lager of some sort.

rendo



BribieG said:


> or a small cold room, then I'll experiment with the finest Bohemian Pilseners, but till then I come back to US-05 again and again. :icon_cheers:
> View attachment 31904


----------



## Nick JD (12/7/10)

Another way with rice is to cook it the day before (or weeks before and freeze it), let it come to room temperature and weigh it (cooked weight). Then if you have say 4kg of grain, and 2kg of rice then calculate your strike temperature for 6kg of room temperature stuff. 

So many ways to skin a kitten!


----------



## Screwtop (12/7/10)

Nick JD said:


> Another way with rice is to cook it the day before (or weeks before and freeze it), let it come to room temperature and weigh it (cooked weight). Then if you have say 4kg of grain, and 2kg of rice then calculate your strike temperature for 6kg of room temperature stuff.
> 
> So many ways to skin a kitten!




The weight of cooked rice includes water, you would need adjust the gravity contribution to allow for this.

Screwy


----------



## Nick JD (12/7/10)

Screwtop said:


> The weight of cooked rice includes water, you would need adjust the gravity contribution to allow for this.
> 
> Screwy



I find that my strike temp gives me my desired mash temp this way. 

Can you explain to us what you mean by including gravity in the calculations?


----------



## Bribie G (12/7/10)

In the case of BIAB you would not need to worry about any gravity calcs as long as the level of the final goods in the urn or pot or whatever you use - after draining and before the boil - is the 'standard' level you normally aim for.

Edit: the laptop went to God some time ago


----------



## Nick JD (12/7/10)

BribieG said:


> In the case of BIAB you would not need to worry about any gravity calcs as long as the level of the final goods in the urn or pot or whatever you use - after draining and before the boil - is the 'standard' level you normally aim for.



Ah ha. It's about volumes. :icon_cheers:


----------



## aussiechucka (12/7/10)

Looks like I will be trying the rcipe soon as SWMBO is back drinking again and is wondering why so many dark beers. :huh: 
After I my second AG in the fermenter will be planning this one for her. 
Cheers All for the info as SWMBO is Mexican and so are her friends so I will have some harsh critics to test it out. 
Chucka


----------



## aussiechucka (2/8/10)

aussiechucka said:


> Looks like I will be trying the rcipe soon as SWMBO is back drinking again and is wondering why so many dark beers. :huh:
> After I my second AG in the fermenter will be planning this one for her.
> Cheers All for the info as SWMBO is Mexican and so are her friends so I will have some harsh critics to test it out.
> Chucka



Well now I have come up with a recipe that I am sure she will like it is very similar to the above but I am using Centennial as my bittering hops for 60 min 

Looking at a 

Recipe: Cerveza de Alita
Brewer: Aussiechucka
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Cream Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.54 L
Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
Estimated Color: 5.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 20.3 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 75.00 % 
1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 25.00 % 
17.00 gm Centennial [10.00 %] (60 min) Hops 20.3 IBU 
1 Pkgs US - 05

Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Medium Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
90 min Mash In Add 12.00 L of water at 70.4 C 65.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 5.84 L of water at 100.0 C 75.6 C 


I am looking at adding this rice as precooked and straight into the mash. So hopefully all goes well for my third BIAB. This one has to be good becaus eit will be tested on a lot of Mexicans. 

Any thoughts or ideas would be appreciated. 
Cheers
Chucka


----------



## Fourstar (2/8/10)

aussiechucka said:


> This one has to be good becaus eit will be tested on a lot of Mexicans.



Well i'd look at omitting centennial and use something else as previously explained. Other than that, it looks good to me! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/10)

Agree with 4* about the Centennial, it may give it a slight hint of "American Pale Ale" - I'd go for Galena or Horizon or Northern Brewer. Also I'd up the malt to 4kg but that's just cause I'm a pisspot. :icon_drunk:


----------



## gregs (2/8/10)

BribieG said:


> In the case of BIAB you would not need to worry about any gravity calcs as long as the level of the final goods in the urn or pot or whatever you use - after draining and before the boil - is the 'standard' level you normally aim for.
> 
> Edit: the laptop went to God some time ago




I think Screwys talk in about hitting your target gravity. What are you on about?


----------



## aussiechucka (2/8/10)

Yeah I could go higher but SWMBO likes a low alc content. I am using the centinnial becasue I have that at the moment. I am sure it will change the taste but I don't mind too much. I might try with Galena as it is the true hop. 
Chers for the feedback.
Chucka


----------



## Bribie G (2/8/10)

gregs said:


> I think Screwys talk in about hitting your target gravity. What are you on about?



Yes on rereading I see that Nick was talking about using pre cooked rice. Screwy was correct, depends on how far it's been cooked to a mush as this will affect the amount of water it contains.


----------



## seemax (2/8/10)

Here's my version....

American Quaffer

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 16.00 L 
Boil Size: 20.64 L
Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
Estimated Color: 3.9 SRM
Estimated IBU: 32.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 55.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.00 kg Pilsner, Malt Craft Export (Joe White) (1.Grain 83.33 % 
0.50 kg Corn, Flaked (1.3 SRM) Grain 10.42 % 
0.30 kg Carafoam (Weyermann) (2.0 SRM) Grain 6.25 % 
10.00 gm Magnum [14.00 %] (60 min) Hops 21.3 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (30 min) Hops 6.4 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.50 %] (15 min) Hops 4.2 IBU 

Wyeast 2112 coz it ferments quick at 14C and produces a clean and crisp lager with less fuss than a true lager yeast.
You could omit the cascade, but I think it works really well... little a citrus twang... geez people stuff a slice a lemon in the neck anyway why not incorporate that flavour into the beer!


----------



## Screwtop (2/8/10)

aussiechucka said:


> Estimated OG: 1.037 SG
> 
> 1.00 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 25.00 %
> 
> ...



Brewing is all about balance!!!




seemax said:


> Here's my version....
> 
> 
> Estimated OG: 1.051 SG
> ...



Brewing is all about balance!!!


----------



## Andrew Coleman (2/8/10)

My latest Mexican brew turned outa treat

80% Lager Malt
15% Flaked Corn
Dextrose to bring to 1.050 OG
Magnum @ 60 minutes to 20 IBU
20g B Saaz @ Flameout

Mash @ 64C for 90m

US 05 yeast fermented at 15 and then let to ferment out up to higher temps after 5 days

Cold conditioned in keg for about a month

Good fake lager and a little more hops to give it a little more flavour then a corona

Drewet :icon_cheers:


----------



## HoppingMad (3/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> Well i'd look at omitting centennial and use something else as previously explained. Other than that, it looks good to me! :icon_cheers:



+1 on omitting Centennial. When brewing with this hop in a pale ale, I was mislead reading blurbs about it being a like a 'Super Cascade' hop, so expected some big pine/citrus aromas when I brewed it in a SMASH Pale Ale. What I would up with was something that tasted very much like orange flavour/aroma not huge - but it's 'orangey' if that is a word.

So if you're wanting to brew an orange cerveza, go ahead.

As for the earlier post with Nelson Sauvin Cerveza - you have brewed yourself a New Zealand Pale ale which will be fruity and yummy but not even close to Mexicano Cerveza - sorry about that. NS has a winey aroma reminiscent of Sav Blanc, but with cellaring it comes up more like a cross between Cascade hop and Simcoe over time I've found. All these hops are better suited to an American Pale ale style, or a US IPA.

To stay in the ballpark use Galena as your single hop (like corona does), or Tettnang for bittering and finish with Saaz to put yourself in the ballpark (like Dos Equis Does). Cervezas are beers that are light with bite. (ie. they have a sharp bitterness and a dry finish). They don't taste like bag of fruit APAs. You're barking up the wrong tree using any hops resembling cascade, amarillo, centennial, simcoe, NS, moteuka et al. Leave those bad boys for your next US IPA or American Pale - and stay south of the border hombre.

Ole and Adios,

Hopper.

Edit - spelling. shouldn't drink 'n type.


----------



## aussiechucka (3/8/10)

Gday Hopping,
Cheers for that. I have not used Centennial by itself so thanks for the feedback on this. I did take the comments into consideration and will probably be using something like tettnang for bittering. Saaz sounds good to finish it off too. 
Thanks again to everyone for the feed back I am sure I will follow up and let you know how I go. I did a similar darker still with vienna and pils turned out great. Not a Bohemia Obscura but it tasted great.
Cheers
Chucka


----------



## aussiechucka (3/8/10)

Ok Here is the take to of the recipe. I have taken into account to what people have said and also changed the amount of rice. As a 20% of total as per others ideas. Thanks Screwtop for your advice about balance hopefully this balances it up a bit. cheers
Chucka

Amount Item Type % or IBU 
3.00 kg Pilsner Pale Malt (4.0 EBC) Grain 80.00 % 
0.75 kg Rice, Flaked (2.0 EBC) Grain 20.00 % 
30.00 gm Tettnang [4.50 %] (60 min) Hops 16.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Saaz [4.00 %] (15 min) Hops 3.6 IBU 
0.50 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale (Fermentis #US-05)  Yeast-Ale 

I am looking at cooking the rice the night before as an absorbtion method and then adding to the the grain at the same time. Would this be Ok or would I be better to follow zwickels way of adding rice. I am not sure how I will go with his method as I am short on time but would probably look at doing a 2 hour mash. 

Cheers
Chucka


----------



## aussiechucka (26/9/10)

Well have had a taste test of the lager that I made. Swmbo loved it so a big thanks to all you lads for your great input and help. nI think it Ok just missing a bit of a kick but a nice malty flavour. It is a hell of a lot better than Corona.  So will be able to see what all of her Mexican friends think of it when we have our big Taco al Pastor day. Real hand made torrillas with pork and cooked on a kebab cooker. And all the extras. 
Thanks
Chucka


----------



## gava (28/10/11)

Coming into Summer I want to make some of theses beers but my son is allergic to rice so we dont allow it in the house, what else could I use? or even leave it out all together?


----------



## Frag_Dog (28/10/11)

If you can't use rice, I'd just use dextrose. Rice is there to 'water' the beer down a bit, and I think dex does a simmilar thing.


----------



## Bribie G (28/10/11)

Maize. Best source is good old Polenta ($2.95 a kilo from my Indian store) - 4K Barrett Burston pilsener, 1K polenta boiled to a thin porridge. Mash 66 degrees for 90 mins, or do a cereal mash first.


----------

